# Do you feel cold during 1st trimester?



## tryingto

Anyone feels cold during their first trimester? I realised when i first got preggy though i lost it at 6wk, i was feeling cold all day, even when i have no fan / aircon blowing at me. 

I read that progesterone will raise one's temperature, so I am beginning to wonder, did i lose the baby cos i do not have enough progesterone???


----------



## rory83coyotes

Im not sure. Its maybe a symptom. I am cold all of the time so I would not be able to say for sure. It would be a great question for dr. to see if they have had any experience.


----------



## monkeypooh

I remember being freezing until about 8 weeks. I remember commenting that I can't wait to be too hot.


----------



## tryingto

rory83coyotes said:


> Im not sure. Its maybe a symptom. I am cold all of the time so I would not be able to say for sure. It would be a great question for dr. to see if they have had any experience.

i remembered i have asked my gynae before and he mentioned being cold is very subjective. Apparently he doesn't think being cold is a bad sign or what. He only told me when preggy, all sorts of symptoms can pop out..

maybe and hopefully next pregnancy i wouldn't be cold like the 1st lost one, i don't wanna feel the same fear again


----------



## Buzzymomma

It's not that you're actually cold... It's that you're quite warm, and the air around you feels cold! That with the extra blood gets it all moving around even more. So just because you feel cold doesn't mean you are :)


----------



## greenpear

I'm freezing all the time and I don't think it's anything to do with low progesterone because my numbers are high. I think it's just a weird thing that happens. I heard in the second half we finally get to warm up haha


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm cold all the time too, and my numbers are just fine. I think it's to do with feeling tired and sick all the time, and craving a little comfort.


----------



## tryingto

InVivoVeritas said:


> I'm cold all the time too, and my numbers are just fine. I think it's to do with feeling tired and sick all the time, and craving a little comfort.

i see, when did you guys test the level of progesterone? Cos in my visits up to 11 wk when i've done my d&c, i wasn't tested for that!


----------



## esst

Ohhhhhhhh man. My lower back feels like a furnace. I have to have a fan on, but then other spots get cold and I wind up with half myself under a blanket. Typically at this point in the year I'd be in pajama bottoms and a t-shirt. Right now I'm pretty much sleeping in my underwear only.


----------



## ami1985

im always cold xx


----------



## Kato2

are yo actually cold or is it just your hands and feet? the blood will be circulating around your midrif more and my acupuncturist told me my hands and feet ,ay feel colder which they do


----------



## Djibou

My feet were cold for a while around 7 weeks, but that went away. I'm happy it did because it could have meant that my thyroid was acting up. Do you know if yours is okay?

Now at 9 weeks I get cold when I need to eat, which is pretty often ;)


----------



## tryingto

Kato2 said:


> are yo actually cold or is it just your hands and feet? the blood will be circulating around your midrif more and my acupuncturist told me my hands and feet ,ay feel colder which they do

i will feel cold mainly on the upper body, if i didn't remember wrongly...


----------



## tryingto

Djibou said:


> My feet were cold for a while around 7 weeks, but that went away. I'm happy it did because it could have meant that my thyroid was acting up. Do you know if yours is okay?
> 
> Now at 9 weeks I get cold when I need to eat, which is pretty often ;)

i have tested thyroid yrs before the pregnancy but they are negative, and i don't have other symptoms, only cold. My mom was once a thyroid sufferer before though.


----------



## tryingto

when did you guys test the level of progesterone? Cos in my visits up to 11 wk when i've done my d&c, i wasn't tested for that!


----------



## Torontogal

Yeah, I can't help there either. I'm frozen all the time, unless it's a summer heatwave or I'm in the caribbean or something. They say we preggos get hot... I wish!


----------



## domesticdiva

I get sooo cold and put on a sweater or turn the heat up and thrn next thing I am too hot and have to take it off or turn the heat down again.. this has been happening since days before my bfp... this was a major clue in for me this yime because i remembered this with my other pregnancies. I would feel so hot at times I'd swear I had a fever and take my temp and it came up 98.9-99.0 and I knw what was up. Even when I'm freezing my temp is 98ish.. pre pregnancy I am 96 or 97ish. anyway I think I've read its bevause our internal temperature is higher making our bodies more sensitive to cold. In the beginning Im all over the place... furher along i get hot more often then cold.


----------



## CelticStar

I've been boiling all the way through so far, to the point where I've declared the living room a non heated room and have still got the windows open...Temperatures have been around the 1-4 degrees Celsius here....


----------



## tryingto

domesticdiva said:


> I get sooo cold and put on a sweater or turn the heat up and thrn next thing I am too hot and have to take it off or turn the heat down again.. this has been happening since days before my bfp... this was a major clue in for me this yime because i remembered this with my other pregnancies. I would feel so hot at times I'd swear I had a fever and take my temp and it came up 98.9-99.0 and I knw what was up. Even when I'm freezing my temp is 98ish.. pre pregnancy I am 96 or 97ish. anyway I think I've read its bevause our internal temperature is higher making our bodies more sensitive to cold. In the beginning Im all over the place... furher along i get hot more often then cold.

is it?? i see, i thought it's because i am lower in temperature thus i felt colder than usual!


----------



## coastgirl

I have been cold too.............I am a nurse and when people have high temperatures they feel cold and shivery........probably because they are emitting heat into a cooler environment etc..........progesterone raises our temp so it is a good sign I think. xx


----------



## whispernikki

Have your thyriod checked !


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I can't help either. Like a lot of other ladies, I'm always cold. I've always been cold. The moment my hands or feet get cold then the rest of me follows. lol I have noticed that maybe I'm a tad colder feeling then usual, but it doesn't worry me.


----------



## griffinh

Omg me! Usually I have ac on during winter hut now I'm freezing!!


----------



## beccad

I was freezing all the time until about a week ago (9 weeks or so). Now I'm too hot all the time!


----------



## Bunnikins

Ooh yes I've been freezing since the nausea started at 6w. Then again the weather has gotten much colder and I'm trying to make my baths a little less hot now so it could just be that xx


----------

